# Game Thread: Wednesday April 19th vs Magic



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (40-41) - Orlando Magic (36-45)*

*Time*: 7:00 PM Eastern
*TV*: FSNMW
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*

     
*Anthony Johnson | Stephen Jackson | Peja Stojakovic | Jermaine O'Neal | Scot Pollard*

*Key Reserves*

 
*Austin Croshere | Danny Granger | Jamaal Tinsley*

*Injuries*


Back/Feet (Questionable)


Knee (Questionable)


Thumb


Strained Back



*2005-06 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 20.0 
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 9.5 
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 4.9 
*Steals *- Stephen Jackson 1.25 
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 2.12 
*FG% * - Jeff Foster 55.1
*FT%* - P. Stojakovic 89.7
*3PT%* - P. Stojakovic 39.6










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Jameer Nelson | Deshawn Stevenson | Hedo Turkoglu | Dwight Howard | Tony Battie*

*Key Reserves*
  
*Darko Milicic | Keyon Dooling | Carlos Arroyo*

*Injuries*


Shoulder


Knee

*2005-06 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Dwight Howard 15.8
*Rebounds* - Dwight Howard 12.5
*Assists *- Jameer Nelson 4.9
*Steals *- Grant Hill 1.14
*Blocks* - Dwight Howard 1.42
*FG% * - Dwight Howard 53.3
*FT%* - Hedo Turkoglu 86.1
*3PT%* - Jameer Nelson 42.9


*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 26-14
Road: 14-27
Overall: 40-41 (4th in Central, 7th in Eastern, 15th in NBA)

Orlando Magic
Home: 26-15
Road: 10-30
Overall: 36-45 (3rd in Southeast, 10th in East, 20th in NBA)*








</center>








*- 26.3 ppg in last 3 games*








*- 32 points in last game*

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Jermaine O'Neal vs Dwight Howard


*Games vs Magic this year:*

Pacers 90 Magic 78
Pacers 97 Magic 83

Average Score:

Pacers- 93.5
Magic- 80.5


Prediction:

Pacers 98
Magic 87</center>


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

If we win we will play against New Jersey.

I am optimistic:

Pacers - 98
Orlando - 95


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Orlando's been hot lately, but I think it should be another blowout, and let's get ready for Jersey...

Pacers 103 ~ Magic 90.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Last game of the season, hopefully we win...

Pacers 98
Magic 92


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Hopefully we can finish the season with a good morale

Pacers-99
Magic-90


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Can we make it another .500 or above season?

Pacers 100
Magic 99

says that we do.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

lets end this season with a win :cheers:

pacers 95
magic 88


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Can't believe I'm rooting for .500. What a waste.

Pacers - 134
Magic - 27


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Pacers: 108
Magic: 91


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Foster is back :banana:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO with a nice block on Darko's weak layup. Then, he proceeds to take a pump, fade away jumper.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson with a layup, then steals the ball, and Peja hits a 3! Reggie-style!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ steals the ball and hits a layup.

18-5 Pacers with 4 minutes left in the 1st

Just don't blow the lead so early, and maybe we'll be okay.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Foster is back :banana:


Great!!.. :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

13-23 Pacers end of the 1st..Played good, but we should be winning by alot more..


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Eddie Gill already?!!??


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Eddie Gill already?!!??



Nah..

29-16 Pacers...J.O. having another great game..


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Maybe we are coming into form right on time.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Maybe we are coming into form right on time.



Looks like it, also Jermaine's playing great, which makes everyone else that much better.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

17-4 run Magic :curse: :curse:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Eddie Gill already?!!??


Gill played? Where? When? I missed it?

Granger playing poorly so far. He's taking shots, but seems really nervous, and his shot isn't falling. Plus, we're missing now, and can't get an offensive rebound. 4 point game.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Gill played? Where? When? I missed it?


According to CBS he did.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> According to CBS he did.



If he did it was only for 1 sec. that I missed.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Outlaw rejects AJ as time expires.

41-37 Pacers at the half.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

What happened to us int the 2nd. qtr.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Finally playing likr we should..


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

They're killing Scott with all these garbage fouls.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

72-58 Pacers after 3 quarters.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Jermaine is playing good so far. Only 7 turnovers sucks.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Foster!!!.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

89-83 Final. New Jersey, here we come!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

:banana: :cheers:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes we win!

Jermaine 9!!! TO is very bad, but the rest was good from him.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

See you Sunday, bad luck


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> bad luck



U too... :biggrin:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Nice to end the season winning 5 of 6, although we still don't seem to be able to close out games.

Bring on Jersey. it didn't really matter to me who it was, let's just get ready to go on an upset streak... :cheers: :cheers: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

nice way to end a season, bring on nj nets :cheers: !


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

time to beat Nets :clap:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 89-83 Pacers

Pacers Fan- 13
Pacersthebest- 21
Pacerholic- 21
Larry Legend- 18
bbasok- 17
StephenJackson- 27
Auggie- 11
JayRedd- 101
#16is#1- 27

Winner- Auggie


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Winner- Auggie






> 100000.00 points donated to Auggie successfully!


Congrats doggy, and let's keep the W's coming!. :cheers:


----------

